# A-MAZE-N-SMOKER



## loveno33 (Jun 28, 2010)

When using a MES smoker for a long smoke such as a brisket, how often do you add additional wood chunks?

Has anyone tried the A-Maze-N-Smoker in a 40" MES?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, several of us have, and I like using it better than the wood chip box.  It gives a longer smoke time and does just as good.

Plus you don't have to check the chips every hour or so.


----------



## erain (Jun 28, 2010)

as long as you can see smoke or smell smoke it is doing its thing...

ck with ronp on using the amaz n smoker in the mes but am sure just use your mes for heat and let the amaz n smoker do its thing for 6-7 hours if its the small size, when its done fill relight, and repeat...


----------



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2010)

I just started using the AMNS and it is fantastic.  Definitely the answer for long smokes.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a SmokinTex and use the AMNS for the smoke a lot. As stated above I use the heating element in the unit to control temps and the AMNS for the smoke and it is much more controlled and a better quality smoke in the end

I like the AMNS so much I am getting one for my motorhome to use with my BBQ


----------



## nwdave (Jun 28, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I like the AMNS so much I am getting one for my motorhome to use with my BBQ


Waiting for Mr AMNS to release the 8 x 8 for my home use and I'll take the 6 x 8 camping.  Much easier to find storage space for SAWDUST instead of chips/chunks/etc etc....


----------



## loveno33 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice.  This forum is such a great source of answers and ideas.  I'll be buying a AMNS soon.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh you will soooo love that little smoker! I have smoked everything from corn, cheese, nuts, flour, coconut and just today I smoked some grits. I'm going to have them for breakfast in the morning. A great investment for sure.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, I just got a surprise package from Todd today - #3 of apple and the latest version of the AMNS - I am totally excited to test this one.  The apple works so well with so many things it is amazing - Send me a PM if your need help with the smoker


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know about advice, but how about some jealous thoughts? 

If any one's on the fence about the AMNS, well this thing is the cat's pajama's.  I've used it both ways, cold and hot and I gotta say, mission accomplished.  Thin smoke rules.  I have to look really hard to see the smoke.  Gives you a long smoke, depending on how you set it up, a gentle smoke throughout the smoking period.  The days of heavy smoke, billowing clouds, getting it to settle down are long gone.  Now I'm getting the thin blue smoke I've expected since joining this forum.  Thanks Todd.  You've got a super product.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 29, 2010)

My smoked grits were awesome! Oh my gosh I have found a new love! I used the maple dust and spread the grits out all over a sheet pan and smoked for about three hours. I worried it would be too smokey, so I used half smoked and half non-smoked. It was perfect.

Since I'm still "healing" I'm having to take it easy and working with this little guy is so easy, even for the semi-handicapped! LOL!


----------



## que-ball (Jun 29, 2010)

Never heard of this smoker-smoke generator-whatever it is.  Can somebody provide a link to a description?


----------



## mudduck (Jun 29, 2010)

Que-ball said:


> Never heard of this smoker-smoke generator-whatever it is.  Can somebody provide a link to a description?


http://www.amazenproducts.com/index.html


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2010)

Here ya go.  http://www.amazenproducts.com/Products.html

Have to warn you though, it's a very slippery slope.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2010)

Que-ball said:


> Never heard of this smoker-smoke generator-whatever it is.  Can somebody provide a link to a description?


You could check the Smokers & More section under Grill & Smoker Accessories  then click on Smoke Generators  then you will see *A-MAZE-N-SMOKER*  Click on that and you'll see a Description and if you click Links you find that as well


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2010)

To make life even easier you can just look on the uppper right side of this thread and see it listed under "Tags" and that will take you right to the Product Page for it


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 29, 2010)

Now I thought I have seen almost everything and then we met Squirrel. The women is nuts DAAA the name. I'm really glad you are still smoking. I hope you are doing good still. Now smoked GRITS and then FLOUR and ealier I hear you talking about coffee too. What wouldn't you smoke and don't say that either. Now I have heard almost everything I forgot we have a squirrel Here.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL Mark! Yea, I'm a little nuts, but I'm willing to give anything a try, ya never know! I have a list of stuff I want to try cold smoking. All I can say is that Todd created this monster! Blame him!

And yes, I feel great! Probably over doing it, but I have my sweet little Korean helper to put me in my place. She yells at me all the time "You sit you down! I'm coming for you!" LOL! Life is good!


----------



## deltadude (Jun 29, 2010)

About the AMNS and the quantity of smoke, one of the great features is being able to double the smoke by lighting both ends.  The beauty of is that you are still getting perfect TBS even though the smoke is doubled.  The MES chip tray, if you double the wood chips you risk creosote.  Once the larger model AMNS is available, it is conceivable that you could light both ends, and the middle thus getting burns going in 4 directions.  Or leave a gap in the middle channel and light both ends and only one side of the middle thus getting 3 burns.

I burned Oak for firewood this past year, but a lot of it was still wet or not seasoned enough.  I pulled a stump into the garage, and split or sawed pieces into smaller sizes to burn efficiently.  I ended up with about 5- 5gal bucket of Oak chainsaw size oak dust.  This is perfect for the AMNS, its slightly bigger than the larger pieces in Todd's dust, and thus burn a little different, produces a slightly heavier smoke. I was trying to figure out a way to sift or filter the dust/chips since there is all kinds of sizes from my sweeping.  I had an old dip net for minnows or anchovy size fish, it is about 6" in diameter and works real good for sifting a couple of handfuls of oak sawdust at a time.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2010)

deltadude said:


> I was trying to figure out a way to sift or filter the dust/chips since there is all kinds of sizes from my sweeping.  I had an old dip net for minnows or anchovy size fish, it is about 6" in diameter and works real good for sifting a couple of handfuls of oak sawdust at a time.


I'm kinda in the same boat for machined sawdust.  What I did was find a colander that has holes about 3/16" in diameter.  Works great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2010)

deltadude said:


> About the AMNS and the quantity of smoke, one of the great features is being able to double the smoke by lighting both ends.  The beauty of is that you are still getting perfect TBS even though the smoke is doubled.  The MES chip tray, if you double the wood chips you risk creosote.  Once the larger model AMNS is available, it is conceivable that you could light both ends, and the middle thus getting burns going in 4 directions.  Or leave a gap in the middle channel and light both ends and only one side of the middle thus getting 3 burns.
> 
> I burned Oak for firewood this past year, but a lot of it was still wet or not seasoned enough.  I pulled a stump into the garage, and split or sawed pieces into smaller sizes to burn efficiently.  I ended up with about 5- 5gal bucket of Oak chainsaw size oak dust.  This is perfect for the AMNS, its slightly bigger than the larger pieces in Todd's dust, and thus burn a little different, produces a slightly heavier smoke. I was trying to figure out a way to sift or filter the dust/chips since there is all kinds of sizes from my sweeping.  I had an old dip net for minnows or anchovy size fish, it is about 6" in diameter and works real good for sifting a couple of handfuls of oak sawdust at a time.


Deltadude,

I thought about using chainsaw dust, but I stayed away from it because of the bar & chain oil that would get into my dust. Being an old chainsaw carver, may I make a suggestion to you & anyone else who uses chainsaw dust. Instead of using regular bar & chain oil when saving the dust for smoking, try using cooking oil in your chainsaw instead. Purge the bar & chain oil from your chainsaw & fill her up with cooking oil. It doesn't hurt the chainsaw, as most carvers and many loggers who cut in state parks use it, because it is environmentally friendly. In some states it is the law.

I will probably stick with Todd's dust---It works so good, and the price is very reasonable.

Just my two centavos,

Bearcarver


----------



## kernbigo (Jun 30, 2010)

I made my own a-mazing smoker last weekend, worked great 10 hr. burn. Made it 10"x10". Smoked a pork roast for pulled pork 10hrs. came out great Kernbigo


----------



## nwdave (Jun 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I will probably stick with Todd's dust---It works so good, and the price is very reasonable.
> 
> Just my two centavos,
> 
> Bearcarver


There's no two ways about it, the occasional chainsaw dust is one thing, but Todd's dust is a good regular source.


----------



## bravery (Nov 1, 2010)

What about one of those metal strainers that are used with woks for deep frying? Do you think that would work?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2010)

Bravery said:


> What about one of those metal strainers that are used with woks for deep frying? Do you think that would work?




If you're talking about working like the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER, the answer would be no. The holes are too big for sawdust.

It does look like a pretty good strainer though.

The AMNS is designed and made with just the right size perforations in Stainless perforated steel. It works like a champ, is easy to clean, will probably last forever, or close, and is reasonably priced.

Don't tell Todd, but when I pull mine out of my smoker, I just frisbee it from the porch out into the yard. By the time it lands, all of the burned dust has left it, and when it hits the ground the stuff that was stuck a little to the walls & floor gets knocked off too. Then all I have to do is hose it off, after it cools. I wouldn't do this to a piece of junk, but this little "Made in America" gizmo is made to last.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2010)

Bravery,

All you can do is try it and let us know if it works or not.

TJ


----------



## bravery (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I have to say that this AMNS is on my To-Buy list! And personally, I have no intention on using anything in it other than the wood dust I buy from them (unless my wife lets me cut the pecan tree down that's in the back yard). 

It's great to hear all the different ways the AMNS is being used. Anybody smoke a head of iceburg lettuce, yet? LOL.

Brad


----------



## native (Nov 1, 2010)

Bravery said:


> Well, I have to say that this AMNS is on my To-Buy list! And personally, I have no intention on using anything in it other than the wood dust I buy from them (unless my wife lets me cut the pecan tree down that's in the back yard).
> 
> It's great to hear all the different ways the AMNS is being used. Anybody smoke a head of iceburg lettuce, yet? LOL.
> 
> Brad


Hmmmm. Smoked salad.........I wonder?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2010)

No to the lettuce, but I had a customer give me a recipe for "Smoked Cabbage"....No $hit!!

You take ahead of cabbage, cut in half and stuff it with brown sugar.  He said it's one of the best things he's ever smoked.  I just did a search on SMF for "Smoked Cabbage" and there's over 10 threads.

Gonna have to try this one next.

TJ


----------



## geerock (Nov 1, 2010)

Todd,

I see a reference to an 8x8 AMNS.  Is there one on the drawing board or ready for sale?  I light from both ends so a larger unit is what I was thinking and was ready to go for the 6x8, but for my offset and the 40 Masterbuilt I'll take an 8x8 for longer smokes.  BTW, love the AMNS for great thin blue smoke and ease of use.  It really makes the masterbuilt electric a true set it and forget it.  And it also turned it into a great cold smoker, too.  Thanks.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 3, 2010)

8x8 is out for testing and waiting for feedback.  It holds almost a pound of sawdust, and creates some heat.

I'm concentrating on the 6x6 and 6x8 for now.

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought I saw that you were also testing a 5x8.  That would be good to fit on the bars next to the chip tray.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I thought I saw that you were also testing a 5x8.  That would be good to fit on the bars next to the chip tray.


That is a 5 X 11, and it still has a couple problems. Todd is on it though.


----------



## bravery (Nov 4, 2010)

I just bought an 6x8 the other day (I'm hoping it will be here tomorrow!). I wanted to get a larger one but Todd was telling me that larger isn't always better... I think we were talking about the smoker.

Anyway, he pointed out the there were some inherent problems with the 8x8... but he was working on it and testing it out. It's nice to know that he's not sending out crap! 

Brad


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2010)

I sent Bear a 5x11 to test, because it fit perfectly next to the chip pan, on top the bars.  I think Bear figured out that if you turned the bottom drip pan around, a 6x6 fit under the bars,  Rather than make a special version that only fits the MES 30" I tell people to turn the pan around and place it under the bars.

TJ


----------



## bravery (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I got my 6x8 AMNS yesterday (actually I got it faster than I thought... I was hoping it would come in yesterday but I thought it was very optimistic of me... I really expected it to come in around today or the next mailing day (Monday)). I can't wait to smoke with it!!! I can't today because today I'm headed off to to the National BBQ Festival in Waycross, GA. I hope it's worth the trip.

I guess my next step is to decide what to smoke! I'm thinking ribs!  Silly question for the day... Can one eat BBQ/Smoked meat too often?


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 6, 2010)

Bravery said:


> I guess my next step is to decide what to smoke! I'm thinking ribs!


Think cheese, cold smoke.  For me -- that is where the AMNS really shines.  No other way to do cheese.  Plus -- this is the right time of year when it is cool out.


----------



## guitarcook (Nov 6, 2010)

The AMNS does work great for cold smoking!  But it also works great for just about anything else.  I have a propane Smoke Hollow smoker, and tried Bear's smoked salmon recipe yesterday.  Instead of the included smoker box, I flipped the water pan over and racked it where the smoker box usually goes, set the AMNS on top, and it worked like a champ!  I was even able to transition the chips automatically in the AMNS.  I filled the first row and a half on each end with Hickory, and filled the rest of the middle with Apple wood.  I only had to open the door once through the entire process to refill the AMNS!!  The salmon turned out fantastic!!  

Thanks Todd and Bear!

I'm officially obsessed with smoking!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

guitarcook said:


> The AMNS does work great for cold smoking!  But it also works great for just about anything else.  I have a propane Smoke Hollow smoker, and tried Bear's smoked salmon recipe yesterday.  Instead of the included smoker box, I flipped the water pan over and racked it where the smoker box usually goes, set the AMNS on top, and it worked like a champ!  I was even able to transition the chips automatically in the AMNS.  I filled the first row and a half on each end with Hickory, and filled the rest of the middle with Apple wood.  I only had to open the door once through the entire process to refill the AMNS!!  The salmon turned out fantastic!!
> 
> Thanks Todd and Bear!
> 
> I'm officially obsessed with smoking!!


Thanks,

That's great to hear!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 7, 2010)

guitarcook said:


> The AMNS does work great for cold smoking!  But it also works great for just about anything else.  I have a propane Smoke Hollow smoker, and tried Bear's smoked salmon recipe yesterday.  Instead of the included smoker box, I flipped the water pan over and racked it where the smoker box usually goes, set the AMNS on top, and it worked like a champ!  I was even able to transition the chips automatically in the AMNS.  I filled the first row and a half on each end with Hickory, and filled the rest of the middle with Apple wood.  I only had to open the door once through the entire process to refill the AMNS!!  The salmon turned out fantastic!!
> 
> Thanks Todd and Bear!
> 
> I'm officially obsessed with smoking!!


The AMS does a great job for hot smokes too. I no longer use the chunk box in my SmokinTex. I use the AMS 100% for all my smokes and get a much more consistant smoke and a better end product.


----------



## mama's smoke (May 24, 2011)

Just wondering if the AMNS can also be used  on my Weber gas grill.  I prefer my Beer Can Chicken this way, in order to get that great crispy skin, and have always used foil wrapped wood chips on the flavorizer bars for the smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

Mama's Smoke said:


> Just wondering if the AMNS can also be used  on my Weber gas grill.  I prefer my Beer Can Chicken this way, in order to get that great crispy skin, and have always used foil wrapped wood chips on the flavorizer bars for the smoke.


The AMNS was designed to be used in a cold smoke, but you can use it without any problem up to about 200˚, sometimes higher.

When I use it for much over 200˚, I only fill the outside rows, so the fire can't jump through the interior walls to the next rows.

Very soon there will be a new one on the market that will not jump across rows, even at 275˚, which is the highest setting on an MES.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

Mama's Smoke said:


> Just wondering if the AMNS can also be used  on my Weber gas grill.  I prefer my Beer Can Chicken this way, in order to get that great crispy skin, and have always used foil wrapped wood chips on the flavorizer bars for the smoke.


I have actually used it in my gas grill. I set it on the unlit burner off in the corner and only light the outside rows. Like Bear said - there is a new version on its way soon that can handle higher temps.


----------



## alaskanbear (May 24, 2011)

OH boy another AMNS to add the my evergrowing arsenal ... And, bear, had already went to Todd b4 I heard the news, but thats ok I have more than 3 smokers to deal with LOLOL.


----------

